

Public beta commando.io - gbrits
https://commando.io
commando.io- Manage servers as a Service. Looks pretty nice. Not sure on price (if any) after the beta though.
======
mappu
This kind of project is great if your infrastructure is in that inbetween-
stage between manual ssh (1-2 servers) and full puppet/chef automation.

There are a lot of concerns about trusting the third party host. I don't want
to put down a solid attempt at turning this into a business, but server
management fundamentally needs to be a commodity, so expect them to focus on
the user management / audit trail and other value-adds in the future.

Commando.io was previously an open source project [1], but that didn't support
parallel execution or live streaming results over websockets; there are cli
alternatives e.g. pssh [2], clusterssh, sshpt [3]; and i wanted something like
this in a hurry, so i hacked together my own opencommandio[4] using the
awesome node-ssh2 library.

1\.
[https://github.com/nodesocket/commando](https://github.com/nodesocket/commando)

2\.
[http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/pssh](http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/pssh)
, [https://code.google.com/p/parallel-
ssh/](https://code.google.com/p/parallel-ssh/)

3\. [https://code.google.com/p/sshpt/](https://code.google.com/p/sshpt/)

4\.
[http://code.ivysaur.me/opencommandio.html](http://code.ivysaur.me/opencommandio.html)

~~~
nodesocket
Thanks for the great comment. Let's chat sometime, love to pick your brain a
bit. Send me an e-mail.

------
drinchev
Great project ;)

I was just wondering ( totally irrelevant to the comments about security ),
how such companies can give away their source code ( I assume that commandoIO
enterprise is still NodeJS project ) and how they are protecting it
afterwards. There is similar way of enterprise edition from Github (
[https://enterprise.github.com/](https://enterprise.github.com/) ).

------
koenigdavidmj
I'm not going to let your random site SSH into my machines. Can I host this
myself?

~~~
gbrits
Started this thread, but in no means affiliated. It seems as though you need
the 'enterprise version' (scroll down the homepage).

~~~
nodesocket
Thanks for posting, it appears that it got marked as a link voting ring
though. Shoot me an e-mail, let's chat a bit.

------
presty
This is very interesting. Wondering if it's a service that VPS hosts could
provide. Think Digital Ocean doing this or just exposing access through their
API.

------
edwhitesell
I entered my name, it said my account was created and gave me a URL. But, that
URL wouldn't load.

~~~
nodesocket
Please try again, we just upgraded web2 because of the increased launch load.
Sorry about that. Let me know if its still not working for you.

------
davidbanham
The site needs to tell me why it's better than Chef or any of the other
existing alternatives.

------
Twirrim
Sure, I'll give you SSH access to my servers. I know I can totally trust you!

------
felipellrocha
Interesting. How does this differ from tools like salt, puppet and chef?

